# got myself a 1974 1802 Touring...



## Steve in SB (May 10, 2005)

Just added to my Orange car stable..a beautiful Inka 74 touring. Imported from Germany in June.


----------



## 325ic a beer (Oct 21, 2005)

*Wow!!!!!!*

You have a real CLASSIC !!!!
She is gorgeous !!
You lucky devil you. Where di you find her?????!!!!!
How does she drive? How many miles???
Photos of engine compartment??:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Steve in SB (May 10, 2005)

325ic a beer said:


> You have a real CLASSIC !!!!
> She is gorgeous !!
> You lucky devil you. Where di you find her?????!!!!!
> How does she drive? How many miles???
> Photos of engine compartment??:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


A friend had it for a few months until he was tempted away from it by a 72 Inka 2002Tii Touring. Had to let go of one to get the other. My gain. Drives like brand new. Only one owner in Germany since new. Stored for about 10 years. 170,000 km. Recent paint job. Engine stock but smooth. I just love it.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Steve, congratulations. It's a beauty. When I lived in Hamburg, one of my neighbors had a dark blue one, it made me drool everytime I saw it in front of the house.


----------



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

That is cool, nice car. My first one is the avatar...1972 2002tii. Now about 5 fastbacks in the US?


----------



## emyers (Jul 28, 2006)

*02 Touring*

Steve, 
That car is a beauty!! I have always admired the lines and utility of the Touring. Here is my 02...original owner. The Volvo is the closest I could come to a Touring.:thumbup:

Earl Myers
74 2002Lux
02 M Roadster
72 Volvo 1800ES


----------



## DINANized3 (Sep 17, 2006)

Damn that purple 2002 rox in the last post love these classics.


----------



## 325ic a beer (Oct 21, 2005)

*Wow!!!!!!*

That purple 2002 looks like a little BRUTE!!! 
Incredible car!! 
Sweet! Congrats!:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## emyers (Jul 28, 2006)

*Malaga 2002*

I am flattered you all like my car.....some more pics.
Earl:bigpimp:


----------



## DINANized3 (Sep 17, 2006)

Now to the first poster that is a awsome little car I have never ever seen one of those before.


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

Oh man, what a cool car! I saw one in Germany years ago but have never seen one in the States. Congratulations!


----------



## Steve in SB (May 10, 2005)

*Thanks for the compliments..*

It certainly gets a lot of attention. I can't stop at the market without someone coming up and wanting to ask about the car. Took me 20 minutes to get into the store the other night. Plus, it is a real pleasure to drive. There were less than 1000 of the 1805 version made. mine is in the last 300 of them. The Tourings carried the "round" taillights throughout their history even though the other 02's switched to "square" tailights after 73. There are quite a few Tourings in California, although I think this is the only one in Santa Barbara.

Here are some pics comparing the 74 touring to my 76 2002. Everything from the front fenders back is different. Steeper windshield angle, lower roof, larger rear windows, shorter overall. Back seat folds down. European bumpers, no side reflectors, different headlights.


----------



## sundance kid (Jun 8, 2006)

love the cars, i haven't seen a touring since the show i went to when i was 12. 
and to emyers, that is the cleanest 2002 i've seen in a while.

i can't wait until i get some pics of both of my dad's old bimmers.

one is a dark green '72 2002, and the other is a cinnamon brown '74 2002tii

theyre so gorgeous, and they drive even better than they look.

hope to get pics soon


----------



## billwilliams (Sep 23, 2006)

*Just found my way to this message board*

and trying to figure out how to make posts and replys, stumbling a bit.

Steve, I am trying to determine if my touring is sitting at the correct ride height.

If your touring has stock spring and stock tires, can you give me the measurements in the front from the ground to the top edge of the waist molding and in the rear from the ground to the center of the hatch release button?

Thanks


----------



## Steve in SB (May 10, 2005)

billwilliams said:


> and trying to figure out how to make posts and replys, stumbling a bit.
> 
> Steve, I am trying to determine if my touring is sitting at the correct ride height.
> 
> ...


I have 30 5/8 inches at the front, and 27 5/8 inches at the rear button.

I have new 185/70/13 Bridgestones on 100+ wheels which may have a slightly different offset They stick out a little more.(took them off my other car) and it looks a lot better that the steel wheels. 5x13 front, 5 1/2x13 rear with 165/80/13 tires. I still think it looks a little high at the front, but rides just fine.

I have a set of Ronals (4 spoke like these)









Still have to clean them up, but they have they right offset.

Hope that helps. I will check the FAQ and here tomorrow if you need anything else...or E-mail me.

For those of you who liked my car....just drool over Bill's.










or follow this thread documenting the restoration..wow!!
http://www.bmw2002faq.com/component/option,com_forum/Itemid,50/page,viewtopic/t,277829/


----------



## AusBmw (Jun 3, 2006)

WOW ! 

You have some VERY micky old school bimmers there mate nice! 

Seen the od right hand drive 1800 over here in aus. (asuems there right hand drive)


----------



## DINANized3 (Sep 17, 2006)

Just a quick question to all you 2002 owners how much could one pick up one for I'm really interested in a classic car?


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

: popcorn:


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

Beautiful Touring... :thumbup: Enjoy... maybe I see you around SB one of these days... my mother inlaw lives in the Mesa...


----------



## suncountry (Mar 11, 2006)

Great pictures thanks! I love well cared for old cars, wish I had more room. I have a 66 MGB and a 76 vette for my summer toys.


----------



## REDLINEREP (Sep 19, 2005)

*wow*

wow very nice cars.
i just picked up a 2002ti wich isnt too bad but not nearly as clean as either of your cars.


----------



## Steve in SB (May 10, 2005)

REDLINEREP said:


> wow very nice cars.
> i just picked up a 2002ti wich isnt too bad but not nearly as clean as either of your cars.


actually, the 76 looks like crap compared to the Touring, it just photographs well. The Touring is really clean and fun to drive around. All 02's are fun, congrats on your purchase. We would love to see what it looks like, warts and all..


----------

